
Ask HN: Is This the End of the System? - londondev45
Western exonomies are about to collapse, it is becoming apparent that food is still being produced, we are fed, sheltered and community spirit is high. We are going to survive and the government are going to pump billions into each of our economies.<p>Given that society is so advanced that our food is ordered through the internet and our total abundance underlined. Will a new system prevail, will we realise that the current insanely inflated asset system is over.<p>Interesting times.
======
GalacticDeep
We've been near a post-scarcity economy in the West for some time now and it
always seems at the tipping point of being for everyone or for just a
consolidated few. I haven't seen a lot of people posting things like, "It's
your fault you work in a job that is shut down and can't pay for groceries.
Pick yourself up your bootstraps." Nice not seeing that and perhaps
anecdotally it says something more positive about society than previously
assumed.

------
aww_dang
Isn't war usually involved in these changes? Economic analysis isn't enough.
We must also appreciate the military might buttressing the current paradigm.

